# Longines Conquest Or Rado Centrix



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey guys, Went to our local shopping mall earlier this morning with my heart set on a Rado centrix quartz which is Â£590 but could get it for around Â£500 with dealer discount but then i saw a Longines Conquest again quartz but this was Â£480 which i may get for Â£450 with discount. Liked both the same, although the case back of the Longines had a much better finish as it was heavily stamped. I am torn between the 2 and want both. Which one would you guys go for taking value for money, resell value as I would like to change every year so don't want to lose to much and finally where they are in the Swatch ratings which is higher? Any input would be great  Heres the 2 watches in question


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I wouldn't have thought there was a lot of difference in their position in the Swatch hierarchy but that Longines, I would have thought, would have a far higher re-sale value and bigger potential market.... the Rado looks a little too "fashion" based for the average WIS .....


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

I never really thought of the Rado looking like a fashion watch but now you've said it, looking again it does look aimed more at people in the trend. Thanks for that  anyone else?


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Good point. Do like the look of the Rado, though.


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Of the two the Longines would be my choice being a slightly better know brand as well as fine quality, but Rados are very good quality too and I think Swatch sees them both on a par with eachother. Perhaps a less fashiony example might be of interest? Here's one that I can't post the picture of directly, but the link is; http://www.rado.com/en/watches/centrix/rado-centrix-115.0927.3.015.html

Almost all watch will lose value from new, so haggle for the best discount you can get.


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

i have to say i think i like the look of the longines best but both are quite nice


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

100% the Longines!


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies  Looks like it's going to have to be the Longines. Just hope i can shift the Citizen now lol


----------



## jackp93 (Feb 17, 2013)

I would go with the Longines, it looks a lovely watch


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

rdwiow said:


> 100% the Longines!


+1 definately


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2013)

I remember looking at the auto version of that Longines a while back. Lovely looking watch I think they do some really nice watches for the money and most of their designs seem to be made to last (In another words you are not going to have some dated looking watch in 12 months time) Something you should consider if you are looking to resale.

Rado do some cracking watches too but I dont know, some of them just remind me of your average fashion watch.


----------



## Zimmer (Mar 15, 2010)

Longines definitely, but I'm a bit biased.

Quick iphone pic.


----------



## PCthug (Jan 13, 2013)

I agree with the Longines. My limited knowledge shouldn't be a factor, but it looks a more traditional timeless watch where the Rado looks like a fashion piece that may go out of fashion sometime.


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks guys, you be happy to know i have decided on the longings


----------

